# "Just Sayin"



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

What a annoyance.

Regards, Mike

http://psychcentral.com/lib/defending-against-im-just-saying-and-other-verbal-annoyances/


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Sorta the same thing as "---, bless his/her heart."

--- Just saying!


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Good God I dislike people.... No kidding you're "just sayin" , I see your lips flapping. Some days I wonder when we are going to regress to grunts and mumbles.

Now I gotta flag Sheepdog on the Bless Your Heart. Boss uses that a LOT, especially when someone goes above and beyond what was asked of them.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

"I heard that", which is used to convey agreement and is usually pronounced "I herdat"

Looks like it is going to rain. "I herdat"

I'm getting hungry. "I herdat"

Dale Ernhardt! "I herdat"


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> What a annoyance.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://psychcentral.com/lib/defending-against-im-just-saying-and-other-verbal-annoyances/


Sounds like she needs a ribbon.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Stack, I was referring to derogatory use, as in, "He couldn't pour pee out of a boot, with directions printed on the heel! --- Bless his heart!"   :lol: HTH, Dave


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm more about the retorts to the "I'm just saying'" group. One of my go-to responses is "when I want your opinion, I'll beat it out of ya!" and another is "if I wanted to hear anything out of an A-hole, I would have passed gas!" I have a few more, but this ain't the boiler room...just saying.

73, Mark


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My buddy has a saying for his PMS wife.

"Yes dear".


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> My buddy has a saying for him PMS wife.
> "Yes dear".


While on our honeymoon, this older gent stopped me and said life will be much easier if you learn 2 sayings. "Yes dear" and " you are right, I'm wrong" His wife did not think that was as funny as he did!


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

"at the end of the day"..."under the bus"....."clearly"...on and on..


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Everyone here says "at the end of the day". It's so overworked, but at the end of the day, it probably makes sense.

wait,,,, did I just say "at the end of the day"?

Clearly, I need to be thrown under the bus for saying that.


----------

